# Head Gasket replacement.



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

LT2carlos said:


> Hey.
> 
> So basically I have a leaky head gasket. Some Lucas Oil stop leak was used along with "Block Repair" in the coolant and so far it's not performing bad but I still don't have correct compression in 3&4.
> 
> ...


I have not on this particular engine. But make sure you get out as much of that "block repair" **** than as you can. That stuff will ruin the cooling system if it hasn't already. Your radiator and heater core are probably full of that stuff.


----------



## LMA1014 (Aug 15, 2017)

I apologize if this qualifies as post bumping, but I'd like to share my insight and experience.
I've done the job on my 1.4T Cruze and it spanned 4 and 1/2 months of general carefulness and lack of motivation. It can definitely be accomplished in under that time-frame.

Pick up a Hayne's Manual for your Cruze. It includes procedures for all 3 motors offered in the States.
One thing I strongly urge you do is appropriately label and separate the bolts and parts that are being reused on the car.
Taking pictures of bolts, parts locations and wire harness couplers will help *tremendously. *

-Obviously never _ever_ reuse cylinder head bolts as they are Torque-to-Yield.

-The engine room harness branches that lay in view of the valve cover should be moved out of the way, which will require disconnecting a number of couplers.
Remember, take pictures before unplugging something.

-There will still be fuel left in the fuel rail after removing it. Be careful not to accidentally pour gasoline on your favorite shirt 2 hours before your shift at work.

-Removing the corrugated PCV hose on the turbo and intake manifold may end with it breaking. I mean, either way you'll get it off.
*You can find a replacement here*: https://www.amazon.com/ACDelco-25193343-Original-Equipment-Ventilation/dp/B010GOPTPU

*Or, if you wish to go a different route*: Corrugated PCV Hose Replacement/Upgrade

-Removing the turbocharger can be done without removing the catalytic converter from the exhaust system. Just be careful not to snap the clamp that keeps the exhaust side of the turbocharger sealed to the catalytic converter.

-*Go ahead and order this timing kit*: https://www.amazon.com/YOTOO-Turbo-...uze+1.4+timing+tool+kit&qid=1609221903&sr=8-5

One of the smaller pins are used to lock the tensioner in a fully compressed state. Not only does this provide slack in the chain, but clearance for the tensioner so that you don't run into a snag while getting the cylinder head off.

If you have any questions or need advice don't be afraid to keep replying here. We're more than happy to help you tackle this job so you can get your Cruze running again


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

LMA1014 said:


> I apologize if this qualifies as post bumping, but I'd like to share my insight and experience.
> I've done the job on my 1.4T Cruze and it spanned 4 and 1/2 months of general carefulness and lack of motivation. It can definitely be accomplished in under that time-frame.
> 
> Pick up a Hayne's Manual for your Cruze. It includes procedures for all 3 motors offered in the States.
> ...


how about you snap some pics of the procedure and post them here instead of buying a manual.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I already have a repair manual for my car. It's a good reference.


----------



## Gum Drop (8 mo ago)

LMA1014 said:


> I apologize if this qualifies as post bumping, but I'd like to share my insight and experience.
> I've done the job on my 1.4T Cruze and it spanned 4 and 1/2 months of general carefulness and lack of motivation. It can definitely be accomplished in under that time-frame.
> 
> Pick up a Hayne's Manual for your Cruze. It includes procedures for all 3 motors offered in the States.
> ...


I need help, I can’t get the head off my 1.4 lt 2016 Cruze. Head is loose but seems to be stuck on something where you insert the pin to lock the timing.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Gum Drop said:


> I need help, I can’t get the head off my 1.4 lt 2016 Cruze. Head is loose but seems to be stuck on something where you insert the pin to lock the timing.


Are you sure all the bolts are out? There are 6 of then that do through the timing cover into the head. Plus 2 water pump bolts.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

JLL said:


> Are you sure all the bolts are out? There are 6 of then that do through the timing cover into the head. Plus 2 water pump bolts.


Do you have a Gen 1 or Gen 2?


----------



## Gum Drop (8 mo ago)

Yeah I took all the bolts out as shown in the pic. It sounds like it’s hitting metal somewhere when I try to lift the head off the block.


----------



## Gum Drop (8 mo ago)

It’s a 1st gen 2016 carry over from the 2015 production year.


----------

